# Peerless Tymphany 830880 5.25" 6mm xmax passive radiator



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I use 4 of these passive radiators in my Bang and Olufsen RL 60 re-design in place of their failed ABRs for a great modification with excellent bass reproduction.

They work in other applications as well, especially desktop speakers for computers and Ipod docks with amp/speaker combos needing the extra bass extension and they can be used in small mains and surround sound speakers.

Leveraging the best in Danish craftsmanship, but manufactured to be very affordable, these audio transducers are ideal for use in small surround sound systems, but can also be used in a wide variety of end user products and applications. 

Coated paper cone and premium stamped steel chassis. This is a nice alternative to conventional ported systems. Cosmetically matches Peerless SDS 5-1/4" drivers like the 830941, 830887, 830879, and others. Popular replacement for Bang & Olufsen Redline ABR systems. *Fs: 23 Hz *Vas: 0.37 cu. ft. *Qms: 10.0 *Cms: 1 mm/N *Mms: 48 g *Rms: 0.67 Kg/s *Sd: 87 sq. cm *Xmax: 6 mm *Dimensions: A: 6"; 5-1/4" across flats, B: 4-5/8", C: 1-1/2". 

Premium sculpted "pincushion" stamped steel chassis 
Coated paper cone with rubber half roll surround 
Use one or two radiators per woofer 

Please visit my website for more information: http://www.speakerhobby.com/Peerless Tymphany 830880 passive radiator.htm

Photo #2 shows the foam gasket already mounted which makes for an easier installation.

The list price is $21.99. Your price is $18.00 ea. or 4 or more drivers @ $16.00 ea. Please place your order through my website.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

The modeling and graphs below, along with my Bang and Olufsen redesign using a pair of these per cabinet are only two examples for applications using this excellent passive radiator. Bang and Olufsen had foam surrounds holding the metal plate to the outer ring, as shown in the picture, and they rot and fail with no replacements available. I came up with this design and folks in 5 countries have now used my modification and love their new/old speakers again, especially the tight bass.

Their use is endless for low bass extension for your smaller cabinets and without all of that port noise, honking, and chuffing. 

They model out well with the Audience A3s and soon to be released Audience woofers; the 5", 6", & 8" models. What an excellent choice for a small cabinet to get some very good bass.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Below are a couple of graphs using the 830880 passive radiators. These are preliminary software results.

The bottom graph is using the Tymphany passive radiators with our soon to be released Audience W6 woofer. 
Here is a quote from Audience's engineer: A one foot outside dimension cube with 1 W6 driver and 3 of your PR’s all properly tuned now will do the following, see graph. (The zero point is 102db) That is 111db @ 22Hz for a stacked stereo pair near a rear wall. Audience's much bigger stacked cube 12” driver sub has slightly more output capabilities but only down to 25Hz. As you can see this small sub will go down to less than 22Hz, a 12% improvement! And all this without overdriving the drivers or the PR’s. This is a serious output level. Of course it requires a serious amount of input power as well. A lot of efficiency is given up in the tuning.This is some exciting stuff!

The first graph is a graph showing what a Pr will do with 2 Audience A3’s(in red and without the PR’s in gray). This is a 5db boost from 75-100Hz!


----------

